# Courier New Font



## setti (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello,

Previousily I have installed GNU Emacs/AucTeX on my laptop under Windows OS in order to edit LaTeX docs, I'm very plaised with the fancy _courier new_ font, thus I want try Emacs 23.1 (supports antialiasing: Xft lib) on freeBSD OS, but courier new font seems worse under X ! :\

Why ?

Thank you


----------



## vermaden (Aug 8, 2009)

Show screenshots.


----------



## setti (Aug 8, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Show screenshots.



OK but from the next Monday because I travel. :e


----------



## setti (Aug 10, 2009)

Solved, I didn't care about font size that must be indicated with more precision. 
u piii 

PS : I find an other alternative, *courier 10 pitch *looks more adequate for scripting purpose.


----------



## Allamgir (Aug 15, 2009)

It might be because of the font antialiasing settings you have in FreeBSD. Windows uses cleartype, which usually makes fonts look pretty nice (some exceptions are Helvetica, piginariq, Garamond). I'm not using FreeBSD yet, but under Linux the font rendering needs a bit of adjustment either by a big DE or manually. I saw a Howto thread for nice fonts in these forums. Try that.


----------

